# Memorie di una geisha



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Brutto film.
Bei costumi... ma il resto un mattone indigeribile!
L'ho trovato anche molto poco romantica come storia.
Veramente mi sarei dovuta guardare House


----------



## Old sperella (25 Settembre 2008)

c'era house ?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Si sulla televisione Olandese


----------



## Old sperella (25 Settembre 2008)

ok ok , tanto vale guardo un libro illustrato 
mi defilo e non ti rovino il thread


----------



## Old sperella (25 Settembre 2008)

PS : comunque sì , il film non era un granchè


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Settembre 2008)

a me è piaciuto (anche se preferivo house, anche in olandese!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , perché nn ti è piaciuto? solo perchè è effettivamente un po' pesante? cmq anche io di romanticismo ne ho visto poco.


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto (anche se preferivo house, anche in olandese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Anche a me non era piaciuto ma l'ho visto dopo aver letto il libro (che tra l'altro mi era abbastanza piaciuto ma nulla di più)


----------



## Old geisha (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brutto film.
> Bei costumi... ma il resto un mattone indigeribile!
> L'ho trovato anche molto poco romantica come storia.
> Veramente mi sarei dovuta guardare House


beh a me è piaciuto, piaciuta la storia e piaciuto il resto.
in fondo è una storia, la storia di una donna, di un periodo, di uno spaccato di vita forse un po' troppo lontano dal nostro.

concordo per House anche se in olandese forse mi rimaneva indigesto.


----------



## Old Holly (26 Settembre 2008)

Mi sono piaciuti sia il libro che il film.

Il film è ben recitato e ha dei costumi favolosi...

Sarà che sono fissata con il Giappone...


----------



## brugola (26 Settembre 2008)

il film è una cagata pazzesca


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il film è una cagata pazzesca


Eccola li.
Concisa ed efficace! ;-)


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

io l'ho trovato noioso quanto una conferenza sulle particelle atomiche...
lei però è proprio bella


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Letti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... quel film è piaciuto persino a Napo...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

Perche' Napo e' riuscito a seguirlo?

Io a stento... gli attori parlano inglese con un accento da giapponese da nevrosi!!!







PS:La tv Olandese e' rigorosamente in lingua originale... House ha una voce arrapantissima


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il film è una cagata pazzesca


Non volevo essere lapidaria... ma e' esattamente quello che ho pensato io alla fine del film


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Settembre 2008)

a me è piaciuto...ma gregor....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto...ma gregor....



Chi cazzo e' gregor?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi cazzo e' gregor?


 il nome di house


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il nome di house


Ahhh... pensavo fosse un personaggio del film gia' rimosso dalla mia memoria


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il film è una cagata pazzesca


 te l'appoggio...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

quindi dobbiamo segnarci...
memorie di una geisha
il giorno perfetto


c'è altro??


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi dobbiamo segnarci...
> memorie di una geisha
> il giorno perfetto
> 
> ...


 L'esorciccio!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'esorciccio!



No quello e' bellissimo..

Bambola merita di stare nella classifica dei film piu' di merda della storia...


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No quello e' bellissimo..
> 
> Bambola merita di stare nella classifica dei film piu' di merda della storia...


Quello con la Marini?
Era orripilante!


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No quello e' bellissimo..
> 
> Bambola merita di stare nella classifica dei film piu' di merda della storia...


Per stare in tema di film italiani anche "il macellaio" con la Parietti lo metterei nei primi 10 film più brutti


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Il più orrendo film del cinema italiano è "Alex l'ariete", con Alberto Tomba!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il più orrendo film del cinema italiano è "Alex l'ariete", con Alberto Tomba!
















  e la hunziker!!
lui è espressivo come un cinghiale imbalsamato...

te li sei visti tutti i capolavori eh??


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il più orrendo film del cinema italiano è "Alex l'ariete", con Alberto Tomba!


E che dire del film "i miei primi quarant'anni?" dedicato a Marina Ripa di Meana?


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la hunziker!!
> lui è espressivo come un cinghiale imbalsamato...
> 
> te li sei visti tutti i capolavori eh??


 Esatto! Saì cos'è, certi film sono così terribili che diventano involontariamente dei capolavori umoristici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   L'ho scaricato in dvx... da morire


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il più orrendo film del cinema italiano è "Alex l'ariete", con Alberto Tomba!


























Pensavo di averlo dimenticato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vogliamo menzionare Colpo gobbo a Milano? Fantastica recitazione della Bellucci... che me stai a shippa 'r culo?


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E che dire del film "i miei primi quarant'anni?" dedicato a Marina Ripa di Meana?


Non l'ho visto, ma posso ben immaginare...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, ma posso ben immaginare...


no...è inimaginabile...


----------



## ranatan (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto, ma posso ben immaginare...


Scaricatelo. Non puoi perdertelo.
L'unica nota positiva è la bellezza di Carol Alt...che impersona la Ripa di Meana


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Scaricatelo. Non puoi perdertelo.
> L'unica nota positiva è la bellezza di Carol Alt...che impersona la Ripa di Meana


 ok messo in lista....


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensavo di averlo dimenticato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La Bellucci è una cagna come capacità recitativa! Me la ricordo ancora in quella particina di matrix reloaded...


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Comunque... udite udite... se lo avete perso, accattatevi assolutamente "L'ultimo capodanno". Una black commedy (genere rarissimo qui da noi...) italiana totalmente demenziale e surreale... merita


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque... udite udite... se lo avete perso, accattatevi assolutamente "L'ultimo capodanno". Una black commedy (genere rarissimo qui da noi...) italiana totalmente demenziale e surreale... merita


stordito te l'ho detto io ieri!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7891&page=23
è quello tratto da fango di Ammanniti 

	
	
		
		
	


	









è o non è strepitoso????

a m è piaciuto un casino. Il libro ancor di più


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stordito te l'ho detto io ieri!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cazzo, tu devi scrivere anche il titolo del film... fango non mi diceva nulla


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

ah si, lo avevi scritto...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah si, lo avevi scritto...


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 dai, qualche (rarissima) volta anche io posso sbagliare


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, qualche (rarissima) volta anche io posso sbagliare


bhè ti è piaciuto??
la scena di pappalardo che butta la televisione in testa al bambino??
e la mano del nonno tra le lenticchie??
è un capolavoro!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ti è piaciuto??
> la scena di pappalardo che butta la televisione in testa al bambino??
> e la mano del nonno tra le lenticchie??
> è un capolavoro!!


Tutto il film è semplicemente divino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   A parte quelli da te citati:

La moglie du Haber al telefono che poi parla col bandito che simula l'avvocato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La storia orribile del cane lupo cocato, che muore sul nastro trasportatore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La vecchia schifosa fulminata nella vasca da bagno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lui trapassato dalla Bellucci col fucile sub! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E per finire... l'esplosione finale della caldaia  provocata dal ragazzo fumato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti giuro l'ho rivisto da poco e ridevo da solo come un pazzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto il film è semplicemente divino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quella che ha preso le pillole e che i banditi pensano sia ubriaca ??
quando la imbracano per la foto mi stavo facendo la pipì addosso..
mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *e quella che ha preso le pillole e che i banditi pensano sia ubriaca ??*
> *quando la imbracano per la foto* mi stavo facendo la pipì addosso..
> mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo.
















io l'ho masterizzato su dvd... quando sono di malumore, ogni tanto lo rivedo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io l'ho masterizzato su dvd... quando sono di malumore, ogni tanto lo rivedo!


io lo sto cercando da due mesi in dvd e non lo trovo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








l'ho visto per caso su sky un po' di tempo fa


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io lo sto cercando da due mesi in dvd e non lo trovo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si l'ho masterizzato da sky... non lo trovi su dvd, non credo sia mai uscito!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io l'ho masterizzato su dvd... quando sono di malumore, ogni tanto lo rivedo!


Spediscimelo allora... bastardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dove cacio lo vado a prendere io


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si l'ho masterizzato da sky... non lo trovi su dvd, non credo sia mai uscito!


ma come casso masterizzi da sky?? con my sky??mi spieghi??


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spediscimelo allora... bastardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vedi piuttosto di scendere presto...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spediscimelo allora... bastardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comunque  lettri, qui ce l'hanno .-http://webster.it
Credo lo spediscano non sono in italia

il film è 
L'ultimo capodanno di m.Risi


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come casso masterizzi da sky?? con my sky??mi spieghi??


 No, ho preso un masterizzatore dvd con hard disk... ora costano relativamente poco! Lo colleghi come fosse un videoregistratore vhs... solo che invece che su nastro copia sull'hard disk. Poi puoi decidere di metter dentro un dvd e registrare quello che ti va, magari tagliando anche via la pubblicità.
Mysky ti chiede un supplemento di abbonamento ...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, ho preso un masterizzatore dvd con hard disk... ora costano relativamente poco! Lo colleghi come fosse un videoregistratore vhs... solo che invece che su nastro copia sull'hard disk. Poi puoi decidere di metter dentro un dvd e registrare quello che ti va, magari tagliando anche via la pubblicità.
> Mysky ti chiede un supplemento di abbonamento ...



troppo ingegnoso per me...(chiedi ad angelodelmale quanto son rincoglionita in queste cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ..my sky quanto costa ?? lo sai??


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> troppo ingegnoso per me...(chiedi ad angelodelmale quanto son rincoglionita in queste cose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo ma è una stronzata da usare!!! E' che non leggete i manuali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi sembra 99 euro di attivazione... più 7 euro mensili in più.
Se non è cambiato qualcosa ultimamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cazzo ma è una stronzata da usare!!! E' che non leggete i manuali...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alla faccia du cazz.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




spediscilo anche a me allora 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda , ho preso (dietro consiglio di angeldelmale) un trasmettitore per due tv e dopo aver provato a montarlo tre volte ieri l'ho rimesso nella scatola , butttato in un cassetto e sono andata a comprare un'antenna normale per il plasma in camera che si vede di mmerda..


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla faccia du cazz....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Intanto non dovresti dare ascolto ad angelodelmale... il nick dice tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque generalmente i trasmettitori audiovideo non danno bei risultati... ma collegarli è una cazzata, come fai a non riuscirci??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vieni giù in vacanza e te lo masterizzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Intanto non dovresti dare ascolto ad angelodelmale... il nick dice tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi è rimasto un cazzo di cavo che non capisco dove devo mettere.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque m'imbarazzo da sola per il mio rincoglionimento su queste cose...ammetto di raggiungere livelli  incredibili.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ok, allora me lo darai direttamente quando mi ospiterai


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi è rimasto un cazzo di cavo che non capisco dove devo mettere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Leggi i manuali!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ok ti aspetto...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Leggi i manuali!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


li leggo..ma sono come le cartine stradali..non ci capisco un casso


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> li leggo..ma sono come le cartine stradali..non ci capisco un casso


 oddio certi manuali fanno davvero schifo...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oddio certi manuali fanno davvero schifo...


e poi come romanzi sono così scuciti


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi come romanzi sono così scuciti


 Le sezioni finali sono le più inutili... quelle che ti dicono cosa fare in caso di problemi... hai attaccato la spina?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Le sezioni finali sono le più inutili... quelle che ti* *dicono cosa fare in caso di problemi.*.. hai attaccato la spina?


sono le prime che leggo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  mi porto avanti..
Spiritosone...(ehm..dovevo??)


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Settembre 2008)

Bellissimi libro e film!


----------

